# Johnson, perdido or ft. pickens?



## ace529 (Oct 14, 2011)

Im wanting to try shark fishing for the first time Saturday night and was wondering which beach would be better? I work in orange beach and the surf is really rough right now, im hoping it dies down some tomorrow night.


----------

